
Minimalism (computing)  - zen53
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimalism_%28computing%29
======
davidw
See "colorForth": <http://www.colorforth.com/cf.html>

------
Hexstream
"Some [Amiga capabilities], such as displaying multiple windows at different
color depths and resolutions on the same physical screen, have yet to be
duplicated at all."

Why could the Amiga do this and current computers can't? Is it any screen that
can display multiple resolutions simultaneously? If so, why don't current OSes
support this?

~~~
gaius
It is a very cool feature, but can you think of a sensible use for it on a
machine that can run the entire screen in high resolution and full colour?

~~~
notauser
Not anymore, but if there were no 64 bit machines...

Video ram mapping reduces available memory space. Clawing back a few tens of
megs of system ram could potentially have been worthwile(1).

Supporting a 32 bit colour depth screen at 32,768x32,768 resolution would
require 4gb of video ram, leaving 0 bits in the address pool for the rest of
the system :)

(1)For very, very low values of worthwhile.

------
lpgauth
# Text editors: Notepad, Nano, Leafpad, joe, vi, diakonos, Nedit, ne, ed

How is notepad considered minimalist compared to vi?

~~~
sarehu
How is vi considered minimalist compared to Notepad?

~~~
rincewind
Because it's vi, not vim.

------
pg
= elegance (math)

~~~
izaidi
True even without the "(math)". I've always liked the idea of elegance applied
to writing -- the best writing, like the best code, uses simple language to
unusually strong effect.

------
randombit
MacOS X is cited as an example of minimalist software design? It may be many
things, but I'm not buying minimalist.

~~~
zenspider
perhaps they mean in terms of UI design, not software design?

I saw in one of Ian Piumarta's talks that OSX has considerably more lines of
code than vista. Kinda surprises me, kinda doesn't.

------
snorkel
That describes what every developer aspires to until sales and marketing gets
involved and messes everything up.

~~~
snowbird122
All that selling. All that marketing. Disgusting.

~~~
sophist
Yea, good thing we never have to sell software to people who don't care how
elegant the code is...

